# Modification of LGB 2067 track cleaning engine



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi folks,

after several years of manual track cleaning, Aristo track cleaning cars, Bridgeworks track cleaner ....
I decided to get me an LGB track cleaning engine.

Man this one does an impressive job. Two rounds around the layout and the track looks like new brass!

The original version does not fit into an american roster. So I had to do a little paintjob and some light
modifications to give it a touch of UP.

Now it is on the tracks, enjoy the pixs.


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Very nice job, Stefan. One of my favorite LGB locomotives. 

Mohammed 
http://www.allaboutlgb.com


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow love the UP look. Do you have any before n after pics? I have the MTS version and it works great. 

Alan


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

looks like he removed lights added horns and lights in the grill along with the coupler and bumper


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

I guess my question is where did you get the decals


----------



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi Scott,

you are right. I replaced the lights, because the original ones are huge.
I got a new shell for the roof light and pleced it into the window underneath
the roof and filled the hole with Ozark's horn.

The decals are printed by myself. I prefer transparent decals for outdoor use
and "heavy duty" decals for "industrial purpose". They are made for laser printing.
Available in several stores, dealing with business printing items.

Stefan


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Very nice. Looks like it is part of the UP MOW fleet.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi guys,

the modification continues. Removed the original handrail and replaced them by new
ones made of brass.

Have alook:


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------

